# Tire replacement for MTD/Sears 31A-32AD762



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

I have an MTD/Sears 31A-32AD762 with a deflated tire. I inflated it and it again lost its air pressure. I don't know if it's a hole in the tire or a problem with the valve.

The tire says 4.10-4 on it.

It appears a replacement tire with wheel is about $20 with shipping on amazon. I'd rather not put another $20 into this because I'm trying to sell it.

The problem is that I don't know for sure if the axle hole size is correct. How can I determine this value?

Where can I find just a replacement tire without the wheel? How do I get the old tire off the wheel easily? Just pry it off?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered a tube? That would be about $5. You should be able to get the tube in there without taking the tire off. If you can get the wheel off the machine you can inflate it and stick it in a sink, tub or pail of water and look for bubbles. You can also use a spray bottle with some soapy water.

Usually you will end up with a rim leak where the tire mates with the rim, a leak where the valve comes though the rim, or a leak on the valve end where the air goes in.

Another option could be that green slime stuff.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've used Slime with some success, but not 100%. A tube is a more Permanent Fix.


----------



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Have you considered a tube? That would be about $5. You should be able to get the tube in there without taking the tire off. If you can get the wheel off the machine you can inflate it and stick it in a sink, tub or pail of water and look for bubbles. You can also use a spray bottle with some soapy water.
> 
> Usually you will end up with a rim leak where the tire mates with the rim, a leak where the valve comes though the rim, or a leak on the valve end where the air goes in.


That's exactly what I thought too. I had submerged the tire in water to check where the tire mates with the rim, and to check the valve stem, and it wasn't leaking there. I now covered the whole tire, and it's apparently leaking in several small places on the tire itself, where the knobs meet the tire.

So, I've considered the green slime, but it also means purchasing a valve stem puller. I could probably get a small enough container (which I'll never use again) and a valve stem puller for $15 with shipping and tax.

I can get a new tube for about $6.50 on amazon, but what happens if I have trouble getting it in? Or is it really an easy process?

Thanks again


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Does it look like you can push the tire in far enough to get a tube around the rim?

I have tubed 6" rims, but not 4". If you have issues, then you might have to pry one side of the tire off the rim. That is a bit of a process with the 6" rims, but can be done with basic hand tools. You just have to be careful not to pinch or tube. I think I have heard larger rims are easier to work with.


----------

